# Eric - ? about Mike's healthyaudio site



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Eric,When I go to www.healthyaudio.com (Mike's 'other' site), & go to the secure server for order, I get a message saying that the security certificate is out of date.I don't quite understand exactly what that means, but is this going to be updated? Thanks,LTL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LtL, we renewed this last week and it has been approved, but that message maybe up for another day or two until they fix it on there end. However it is safe to proceed so you don't have to worry. The order is still encrypted.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks Eric,Those other ones sure are inexpensive, though I can't make any other comments on them, because I haven't tried them - I think people who have tried them liked them.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LTL, I liked everything I have listened to. Mike's relfections on life was right on and I thought excellent. The music ones I really like also. Mike and his associates do good work.







This is still saying its expired but like I said its okay. I am also looking into why it has not been changed on there end today and hopefully they get to it today.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Eric,Mike says to wait 2-3 months after IBS 100 before TIP - is there a similar guideline on how long to wait after IBS 100 before trying one of the others? Thanks,LTL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ltl, I am not sure how he feels about that, I would ask him that question as he is the expert.Also, are you trying to do some of this on your own?The form will be changed in 24 to 48 hours also, but all is good with it.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi LTL:I've done all of the tapes except for the Anxiety one and one of the music ones, and enjoy them all.If you have very specific things you are looking for, ask Eric or email Mike to see which one would suit you best at this time.







JeanG


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Eric,I'm not sure what you mean by am I "trying on my own", so I guess I'll explain what I'm doing.I finished the IBS 100 tapes around February with some success. It wasn't all that successful, I believe that was because I was concentrating & trying too hard while listening.I repeated the course (about day 75 now) & slept through most of nearly every session so far (pendulum is at the other extreme). Looking back on my IBS history, and before, it may be that anxiety preceded the IBS. If that is indeed the case, then my IBS may have been caused by anxiety instead of the other way around. And if that's true, they may need to be dealt with separately. So I'm thinking of trying Mike's anxiety tapes.As far as what else I'm doing, I repeatedly review some articles that you have posted & continually try to implement some relaxation strategies to keep the level of fight-or-flight hormones down. But this is done at the conscious level - seems that it might be more effective to try Mike's anxiety and/or stress tapes. Can't hurt anyway, and they are only $14 a pop.







Incidentally, the first trigger food I ever encountered was steak, and last night I ate 2 filet mignons without a peep so far!!







And Jean - thanks for the response. Things like that is what makes me think it can't hurt to try them.


----------

